# World-record bass boated in California



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

World-record bass boated in California 
Largemouth tips scale to 25.1 pounds, then is released back into Dixon Lake

That was the story at the home of Mac Weakley, who early Monday caught a largemouth on tiny Dixon Lake in southern California that he and his long-time fishing partners Mike Winn and Jed Dickerson weighed out at 25.1 pounds on a hand-held digital scale.

If that weight stands up it would shatter what is considered to be the granddaddy of angling records  the 22¼-pound largemouth bass taken in 1932 at Georgia's Montgomery Lake by George Washington Perry.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?page=f_fea_bass_world-record_Weakley_25.1


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bass fisherman decides not to submit papers for record 

Late last night, the man better known as Mac Weakley decided he'd had enough of the controversy behind his potential world-record catch, that 25-pound, 1-ounce Queen Kong of a bass he foul-hooked at Dixon Lake on Monday. He decided not to submit the catch to the International Game Fish Association for approval as the all-tackle, world-record largemouth bass.

http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports/outdoors/20060322-9999-1s22bass1.html


----------

